# Help my diaper pail is attracting flies!



## Shiloh

Its been hot, the doors has been left open and I find flies, and yes flie babies in my bathroom all around my diaper pail!
I sent dh out for fly strips, and scoured the entire house...
Any suggestions?
I wet pail with vinegar...

I am just so grossed out I almost thought of selling my entire stash today.


----------



## natesmommy126

I had a guinea pig that I just rehomed and she was attracting baby flies like crazy, which in turn made them hover around my pail. I am washing every single night now, and killing them like crazy. So far, none in the diapers, but not taking any chances. I don't think it'd matter if it were cloth or sposies, they'd still be after them. I've used sposie wipes recently and they are attracted to them also. Good luck with your pests.


----------



## mnkygrl79

is a dry pail totally out of the question? We dry pail, and recently had a fly infestation, but they didn't go anywhere near the diaper pail.....


----------



## Shiloh

I had a dry pail going for ds1 and a wetpail for ds2/
the dry pail actually had eggs...gross....
alison
True its not the dipers, I've been amonia queen bleaching the floors, cleaning the kitchen its anticeptic almost


----------



## christeenybeany

This happened to my mother when I was a newborn and she quit cloth quicker than you could say ew gross. She was discouraging me to use cloth because of this reason. I take my dirty's and put them in a walmart bag and set them on the washing machine. The wets go in the pail. I wash the dirties every day so there won't be a problem. My mom will be so glad that this happened to someone else and it doesn't mean she's a bad mom. She really took that incident personally. Sorry it happened to you though. Those things (fly babies) are totally gross and make me gag to just look at. Once we had them in our carport and we poored boiling water on them to kill them.


----------



## natesmommy126

I also have a dry pail and it doesn't matter to them. Mine aren't really fly babies, but fruit flies I think. They never get any bigger than a fruit fly. They were around the Guinea Pig, and now that she's gone, I bet they'll go away. I haven't seen more than a couple since I got rid of the pig. And no, I'm not a slob. LOL I keep things clean, but that didn't matter to them. They just loved the piggie.


----------



## Shiloh

My mom will be so glad that this happened to someone else and it doesn't mean she's a bad mom. She really took that incident personally. Sorry it happened to you though.
= well see there's a good thing out of this and I overcame my fear of fly babies, which was amazing, I was so freaked out when I saw them I felt like the dirtiest mom on the planet - lol if I was they would have just hatched and flew away and I'd be none the wiser.

I mean its all my fault, I should have kept the door closed..
I was so upset though I can identify with your mom I felt I was living in a slum....then realised that it only takes a few days and well....they really look more for water and small bits of food. I was so appologetic to my dh for being such a lousy (or is that lousey?) housewife.

But I did get dh to do the laundry as I was so afraid that maybe they laid some on the wet towels its pool season...sigh...everything my mother used to say was so right, close that screen door, wipe that up right now.

Those things (fly babies) are totally gross and make me gag to just look at. Once we had them in our carport and we poored boiling water on them to kill them.
=lol I lived in university graduate housing, one day I saw a cockroach a small german one they are nothing compared to others, but to me I thought cockroach dirty slum, and I freaked out you had to see me can of raid in one hand vaccum cleaner in the other... After that I bought tupperwear for everything = no more cereal boxes they got emptied into tupperware and I never saw another.

I never understood why mom's etc would freak out at flies in the house.
I now understand...

Alison
thank god its only hot a few month of the year in Canada.


----------



## natesmommy126

mama. Glad mine are just tiny little fruit flies, not big flies and not the fly "babies". I bet you were freaked out. I would have been too.


----------



## Shiloh

yes house flies are gross but fruit flies are maddening as they are so so tiny, they are so hard to catch or kill!

I just thought it beats rats, mice, cockroaches, silverfish, ants...ants are insanity as they just keep comming and comming in little tiny rows


----------



## christeenybeany

In our experience it only takes *over night* for the babies to emerge. We left watermelon out on the kitchen table overnight after a party and juice dripped on the floor. The next day there were "babies" on our kitchen floor because of the juice. Flies are something I have to worry about alot because it is hot almost all the time here in Mississippi. I'm anal about the screen door and keeping food put away. yuck yuck yuck. I am also terrified of roaches. When I was 9 mo preggo with ds #1 they were slipping in through the crack in the windows (old old house) and flying around. I was running around screaming in fear and pelting shoes at them every night.


----------



## Shiloh

In our experience it only takes over night for the babies to emerge. We left watermelon out on the kitchen table overnight after a party and juice dripped on the floor. The next day there were "babies" on our kitchen floor because of the juice.
=if you are talking maggots then the eggs had to be on the fruit or the floor...damn is my mother right about everything now I am gonig to have to wash that fruit sigh...

Flies are something I have to worry about alot because it is hot almost all the time here in Mississippi. I'm anal about the screen door and keeping food put away. yuck yuck yuck. I am also terrified of roaches. When I was 9 mo preggo with ds #1 they were slipping in through the crack in the windows (old old house) and flying around. I was running around screaming in fear and pelting shoes at them every night.
=yes not living too warm we certainly don't get the flying kind! When I was in Hawaii we were crossing a street and there was this metalic sound I said whats that then looked down to a sea of cockroaches...it had rained...it was really gross but I can handle bugs - outside...When I was in India it was amazing how many cockroaches could be in a room just when you turn on the lights and a half hour later - you'd see nothing!


----------



## calicokatt

Oh dear god, please please please don't say the 'm' word!!!! Makes me want to puke. We had a little problem last year..... suffice to say that we now live in a much, much, much cleaner house! I have a stomach of steel, but those things will make me hurl faster than you can say barf! EEEEEWWWW!!


----------



## Shiloh

lol I washed the floors twice today.
My knees are bruised and my bum hurts (we have hardwood and tile only)
its funny as I have recently lost a bunch of weight and wow I can feel my new bony bum

I was really trying to avoid the M word.
My dh mentioned today that his new project is HQ in Spain and all I am thinking is oh crap that's much hotter than here!

more bugs

the kids were STUNNED when I said no eating in the living room.
I threw out all, yes all of our area carpets they were getting old looking and I was thinking how can I STEAM clean them they will be damp and attract flies.
sigh.

Its funny as my mom is a clean freak, but my dad says when they were married there were clothes on the floor, sometimes dishes in the sink..

we all become our mothers eventually

actually I am less freaked out by the bugs than I was in our old place that had mold, that you can't really fight...


----------



## stacey0402

I have been quite fortunate to not have this problem, but I know it is pretty common. For the little tiny bugs fly paper works well, but you should probably also treat your indoor plants. Whenever we get those in the house its usually because dh has over-watered the plants and they are attracted to them. I just spray this plant stuff and they disappear...magic! I am completely freaked out by the "M" word, thank you for saying "Bay Flies" makes me think of cute little flies in diapers :LOL


----------



## Shiloh

Good thing we dont' have house plants well we have one but...
sigh I just had polyps removed from my sinuses from my pollen/mold allergies.
so what does MIL send me - a three foot high flowing plant in full bloom.
My ds who is three cut all the flowers off, how sweet eh? Most kids bring their mom flowers







my ds is such a sweetie.

I've never had this issue before, mind you we've always lived in condos...ah no mud tracking in from the backyard lol those were the days this is our first 'house' with an outdoor door. Oh well got to get some sleep having guests arrive tomorrow from Italy - lol my friend says just before I found the flies she says oh Ali don't worry about cleaning the house for me (she's a slob) good thing I found them!

More floor washing tomorrow


----------



## ShadowMom

GROSS!

I feel your pain mama!

I am getting freaked out now about my own house. I am not exactly a clean freak... I'm not too worried about the diaper pail, since it's dry, and has a zippered liner, and is in a room with a closed door...

But hearing some of these stories has made me really paranoid about other places!

And, for some reason bugs are REALLY really bad this year in Wichita, Kansas. I came in the front door this evening, and three june bugs flew in! The porch light wasn't even on.


----------



## Shiloh

hate to mention it was the dry pail that had them inside..
the wet pail had them in the water that spilled...

Yes I do hear you on the closed door I was so worried about my ds's room he's been sneaking cookies, drinks his milk before bed and then you find the half full days later...he still pees the bed once a month, etc. but I always keep his door closed = nothing not even a dead fly in the window.

it was interesting to see what they choose to nest in they look for water and food. June bugs oh those are yet to come crying baby off to go to bed and not think about bugs although bed bugs really creep me out.

and clothing moths...never had one of those..


----------



## Shiloh

Well I've gone to a pail with a garbage bag on the inside so I can tie the garbage bag and put the lid on...hopefully those flies will stay away. I did find a useful way to kill them though, someone suggested wine for fruit flies, well my houseflies obviously were drinking it too.I killed 30 today....and in the beginning of the day they were usually bug squish colour - by the end of the day they were all bleeding dark red.

Lol here I thought I was becoming the karate kid and had power to swiftly kill all bugs - meanwhile they were drunk.

I also subdued them with a spray bottle so they'd get wet and confused.
Sigh....dh had to leave the door open last night.

Anyone else got any great fly killing ideas?


----------



## B-baby80

Gosh poor momma!!







I haven't had that problem YET!!I'm sure i will with a 5yr old and a DH that doesn't know how to close the door!!I'm one of those "Why is the door open!" or"Close that door!!" Kinda mommas but they still get in.They just haven't found the pail yet!!


----------



## Shiloh

I was feeling so grossed out about it until I talked to my sister...
whose husband discovered rat poop on her kids highchair.
(*and they have a housecleaner and a nanny)
So I guess bad bugs happen to good people!
And even if I had a bunch of help in the house I could still get bugs, and thankgod no rats!!!!!!

Or cockroaches, mice, squirrels, moles, in my house today.

Actually speaking of squirrels it was so hot today there was a squirrel spread eagle on my patio - I thought it was dead - he was just hot I guess. I'd never seen a squirrel like down flat before.


----------



## B-baby80

Well we had a tiny mouse.Not long ago eww it grossed me out.My sniffer could smell were he had been when i walked in the door!!He was so tiny the little plastic snap traps wouldn't even close on him.He would just set and lick the peanut butter off.Oh how it grossed me out!!We finally got him in a old fashined trap!!


----------



## christeenybeany

Those tiny mice can get in through the tiniest of openings. Not much you can do about that. We had one too. once we rented a house (nasty) and all the lower cabinets smelled like a hamster cage. Needless to say we put out traps and poison and stored nothing down there.


----------

